

Newbie - kaep86

I am highly considering joining the codeacademy , however, i know nothing about coding nor have I ever used Ruby/Rails before. Is this something I'll be able to pick up on in 12weeks ? Any advice out there?
======
insertnickname
Obligatory reading: <http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

------
bernatfp
First of all, at this moment Codecademy only teaches Javascript, so you don't
need any Ruby knowledge. Also, I think it has several "Start Programming"
lessons for starters... It should be a good starting point.

~~~
abbasmehdi
The OP is talking about codeacademy.org, it is not the same as codeacademy.com
the YC company.

